# The initial formation of Pein (Nagato)



## allegro (Aug 1, 2009)

I do think Nagato is cool and well-looking.

sketch 20min/color 3-5 days


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Aug 1, 2009)

poor guy to end up like he did 

I like what you did with the colors and determined expression. You made him look really cool.

ps: I love the hand XD


----------

